# A-Frame Towing Questions



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Just got our little Hijet MPV A-Framed, I have towed it back from the fitters but forgot to ask a couple of questions, which maybe any experienced A-Frame towers, might help me with here. 

This is probably the same for a caravan, but what is the best advice for adjusting the overrun braking? 

And 

What’s the thoughts on having a trailer board with the 2 triangles and the motorhome number plate on. As there is no defined law on A-frames over here in the UK, I can go on the advice that the fitter has provided i.e. an A -framed car is a braked trailer, in the case of my setup, so should display the MH number plate and 2 red triangles. But - its easier and less hassle to just plonk it on the towbar and away we go. 

What do you guys do? 

Also thanks to whoever posted the pictures of the A-framed car with the hitch roped up for easy hook up, it was an inspiration, and I’ve done the same. I can't find the pics in the albums at the mo, maybe they were only on the old site, so I’m embarrassed for not being able to name you. 

Dave


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the Inverted Tuggers Association!

Braking adjustment is really just a matter of trial and error in getting the cables the right length. You don't mention which system you are using, but my Car-a-Tow has one wire which attaches from the overrun lever on the hitch to the link on the Bowden cable going to the car footbrake. There is some adjustment on this wire by screwing the clevis at the towbar end in or out. The Bowden cable has some adjustment both at the front of the car, where it attaches to the fixed tow frame on the car, and at the point where it goes through the bulkhead before attaching to the footbrake pedal. (possibly a pig to reach). I keep mine fairly tight, so that there is very little play in the system, in that way the car brakes come on as soon as there is any overrun. But I'm pulling a KA, and the brakes are pretty abysmal anyway, whether it's being towed or driven.

Aa regards the numberplate, the car IS a trailer, and so must display both the towing vehicle's registration and two warning triangles. I have mine attached either side of the numberplate which simply clips over the car's existing plate, using the spring-loaded clips which were supplied with the kit. (All bought, incidentally, on eBay without any fitting instructions, so that was quite an interesting project in itself). Clipping it on takes no time at all.

I agree with your comments on roping up the hitch for easy fixing, it's a great idea. I've found that I can use the breakaway safety cable for the job, it's just a matter of finding a suitable spot on the front of the car to clip it on to, and fortunately Ford have thoughtfully provided a hole in the bonnet slam plate at just the right location.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Braesman

The braking system is indeed the same, I found that pulling the A-Frame handbrake on to full still enabled me to push the car with a bit of effort and make it move, so have tightened it up a little. I didn't find any problem braking in general when towing, but I was being extra carefull, and thought the setup could do with tightening up a little. Trial & error as you say, I think I'm getting there.

Ok on the number plate and triangles, I was sort of hoping that it was a "if you must scenerio" but your advice seems sound. I got Mrs Roadrunner booking trips while I work, so no trailerboard at the mo, better work on that one.

Much appreciated

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I solved the problem of where to put the triangles by buying a 3ft strip of 1/2 inch aluminum from B&Q and bolting the clip on numberplate and triangles to this. This all still clips on and off the rear of the car and also doubles as a motorhome rear number plate when I am not towing but obscure the motorhome's number plate with a bike rack.

peedee

ps I will claim the brownie points for the rope idea but don't feel embarassed about it.  click HERE


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I attach my duplicate motorhome number plate over the car number plate using velcro, seems to work fine. The only problem is remembering to take it off and revert the car to it's original plate. In fact I drove around for a couple of weeks with a different number plate fore and aft 

The trianges have proved more difficult to fit, and consequently live in the boot whilst I await for inspiration :wink:

Andrew

PS If peedee's having the rope method, I claim the jockey wheel   HERE


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Trianles?*

I tow a Smart on A frame. Just have the MH number plate fitted over original with spring clip set up.
I din't see the need to have triangles fitted as towed trailer (i.e. car)has reflectors fitted anyway. I cannot find any regs on shape of refector or size, so that will do.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

I think you'll find that the reflective triangles are a legal requirement. If you look at http://www.ntta.co.uk/law/trailers/lights.htm it states under Trailer Lighting Requirements

"Trailers must have on the back two red sidelights, two red stop lamps, an illuminated number plate and two triangular red reflectors plus amber indicators designed to flash between 60 and 120 times per minute. If they are more than 1.3m wide, they must also have at least one red fog lamp. All trailers built after Sept 30th 1990 require front reflectors. They must have front reflectors and, if they are more than 1.6 metres wide, front position lights.*

In practice the fact that the car is already equipped with its own reflectors might be enough, but if you happen to meet a particularly officious traffic cop he could find fault, and I prefer not to offer the opportunity.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Thanks for the replies. Just come back from weekend away, first time with my little van following me everywhere  

Ok Peedee, Thanks, It was your setup that I saw some time ago, and have gratefully copied it. I have a tie down strap that hooks around the window pillar that does the same job for me. 

Thanks Andrew for the velcro comment. I still haven't got a proper number plate up, but made one out of cardboard and felt pen  - a sort of Blue Peter number plate, and its fixed by velcro. So i'll carry on that idea when I get a proper plate. 

The triangles, hmm - I suppose i'd better get some, i don't think it would do any harm leaving them on the car, maybe technically illegal? 

I'm not worried to much about the holes in the car or anything like that. I bought the car with some bumps and scratches, and it came cheap because of it. 

We had a really good weekend, the car towed brilliant all the way. I tried to avoid tight turns, and make nice smooth turns whenever possible. We were up against some pretty steep hills, but we came up and down them well. 

I tightened up the brakes a good bit, as i could hear the overrun braking mechanism bottoming out as I slowed down. That hasn't gone away altogether, but i can now feel the car pulling back on the van as i brake, especially when coming down a steep hill, that felt good 

One more Question 

Whats the etiquette for waving to caravanners when you're a reverse tugger ?    

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*TRIANGLES*

Spoke to D.O.T. today regarding reflectors on cars/trailers.
They said "Other than positioning of reflectors, there is no stiplulation on size or shape"
So my Smart car has round refectors as fitted BUT and here is a BIG BUT
my Lunar Motorhome has TRIANGLES fitted (within light cluster) as reflectors. They are the same light clusters as Lunar fit to their 2005 caravans. On walking around the dealers I did not see any other Lunar MH with triangular reflectors, other than mine and there were 7 or 8 in the dealership.

Strange :!:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi DJP 

I went to Halford's today and got a trailer board, I removed the two triangles from it and screwed them on to the back of the Hijet, which is the tow car. I'm putting the trailer board up on the roof rack of the MH, so when the scooter rack is on, i have a visible numberplate and lights. I don't know if its illegal to have two triangles on the back of my everyday car, but it can't do any harm. 

I read in MMM that the difference between Europe and us is that most of Europe have Napoleonic law which is based on if there isn't a law about it , it's not legal. 

And British law that works on if there is no law against it, it's legal. 

It's great fun to be British, and be in the EU, as we can legally take our rights out there and enjoy them. 

I have also just come across the newish law (2003) that requires you to give a load of id before you can have number plates made. No wonder folk go for the slightly illegal types, where no ID is required. 

What a stupid law :? 

Dave


----------

